# Milan verso l'esclusione dalle coppe europee.



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.

Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".

-------

Come riportato da Sky Sport, l'udienza del Milan alla Uefa è terminata. La sentenza è attesa nel weekend. 

Sempre Sky: sulla sentenza Uefa filtra pessimismo. Non è da escludere lo scenario che vede un'esclusione dalle coppe più una multa salata, superiore ai 30 milioni. In tal caso ci sarebbe un fuggi fuggi generale, con Bonucci pronto ad andarsene.

Fassone: "Mi auguro vengano valutati fatti e non congetture. Possibili sviluppi? Non dico nulla, sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Noi abbiamo portato fatti certi. C'è stato un bel contradditorio, quanto meno siamo ascoltati per due ore dalla camera giudicante. Sentenza? A breve, non ci hanno dato riferimenti specifici. Pensiamo di essere stati trattati diversamente da altri club e faremo ricorso se la sentenza non ci soddisferà. Sensazioni? Non dico più nulla, l'ho imparato a mie spese, noi vogliamo solamente una decisione coerente. Il mercato? La sentenza modificherà il budget a disposizione ma Mirabelli sta lavorando dietro le quinte. "


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2018)

Ok. Siamo fuori.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero.
> 
> -------
> 
> ...




Una mazzata terrificante. Ma si sapeva.

Se l'organo che decide ti dice di fare A, ma tu rispondi facendo Z...

Questo, a prescindere dal fatto che l'esclusione possa essere giusta o sbagliata.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2018)

Si vabbè sono entrati nelle camere segrete del collegio giudicante?  probabilmente ci escluderanno, ma queste sono solo illazioni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2018)

Sarebbe, secondo me, un'ingiustizia.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

*Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".*


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

Bonucci resta


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si vabbè sono entrati nelle camere segrete del collegio giudicante?  probabilmente ci escluderanno, ma queste sono solo illazioni



Guarda, conosco un procuratore che bazzica negli ambienti, oltre un mese fa mi ha detto che il Milan sarebbe stato escluso, pensa che questa decisione va contro gli interessi economici e di immagine della stessa UEFA che perde una big in una coppetta ridicola del giovedi, quindi pensa quant'è grave ed ombrosa la situazione del Milan.

Fassone lo sa da mesi che saremo esclusi, ma non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirlo, ha sempre parlato di ottimismo per prender tempo, ma a giorni la sentenza arriverà e allora dovrà dire la verità a tutti noi, finalmente.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2018)

Scusate l'ignoranza... 
Ma esattamente perché veniamo esclusi dall'Europa? 
Perché non si sa chi è Li o da dove prende i soldi?
In questo caso in che modo avremmo potuto evitare questa esclusione? Dovrebbe essere solo coppa di Li. Oppure aver fatto un mercato sproporzionato l'estate scorsa ha inficiato molto? Le perdite sul bilancio ce le avevamo anche quando non si spendeva mi sembra. 
Inoltre il debito con Elliot dovrebbe estinguersi tra qualche mese, non per forza oggi...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".*



Bonucci resta,gli altri anche,ma se andassero via non sarebbe per l'europa. Poi,senza commentare le fonti,dico che non si può andare a sensazione (sono convinto) ma bisogna dare notizie certe


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2018)

L'esclusione è sicura da un mese ormai. La speranza è che sia solo per quest anno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



Sarebbe una macchia di m... indelebile sulla nostra storia. Che vergogna.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



Molto peggio che andare in B.

In B ci finisci per questione sportive, qua ti buttano fuori per questioni societarie. E' grave per una società come il Milan. Povero Milan davvero non si merita tutto questo. 

Alla fine i "Più pessimistici" dello scorso anno hanno avuto ragione.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2018)

Comunque, fossi un calciatore, non credo che l'EL la vedrei come una discriminante. Mi roderebbe di più perchè me la sono guadagnata sul campo...ma insomma..


----------



## uolfetto (19 Giugno 2018)

che tenerezza. è incredibile ci sia qualcuno che non ha ancora capito che riceveremo l'esclusione dalle coppe e una sentenza pesante. nemmeno stavolta hanno portato niente all'uefa di quello che chiedeva. la speranza è il ricorso al tas (ma sono pessimista) e che per l'anno prossimo qualcosa finalmente cambi in società.


----------



## AllanX (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...


Ok, la nostra strategia difensiva é basata esclusivamente sull'ingiustizia del rifiuto di concedere il settlement in apparente violazione del principio di uguaglianza.
Premesso che sulla validità della stessa bisognerà aspettare il giudizio del TAS ciò che mi fa strano é che oggi siamo andati sfacciatamente davanti alla UEFA senza presentare nessun elemento attenuante...
Eppure sarebbe bastato rifinanziare il debito a pochi mesi dalla scadenza e presentare una fideiussione, anche parziale, a garanzia.
Così ci saremmo cautelati subendo una sanzione certamente più leggera per poi, se davvero credono possa portare a qualcosa, appellare comunque la decisione davanti al TAS. 
La società ha invece deciso di optare per lo scontro muro contro muro sfidando apertamente la UEFA con il risultato che si va incontro ad una probabile esclusione dalle coppe e che qualora anche il TAS dovesse confermare la sentenza questo all-in temerario e arrogante potrebbe causare la nostra morte sportiva


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una macchia di m... indelebile sulla nostra storia. Che vergogna.



Siamo sopravvissuti ad una penalizzazione per calciopoli, eticamente ben più grave di questo caso, vincendo una champions tra l'altro..

Indelebile nel calcio non esiste. Sopravviveremo anche senza l'Europa League, non è il caso di suicidarsi ancora


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> che tenerezza. è incredibile ci sia qualcuno che non ha ancora capito che riceveremo l'esclusione dalle coppe e una sentenza pesante. nemmeno stavolta hanno portato niente all'uefa di quello che chiedeva. la speranza è il ricorso al tas (ma sono pessimista) e che per l'anno prossimo qualcosa finalmente cambi in società.



Al TAS ci devi andare con argomenti veri. Rischi altrimenti di aggiungere una mazzata ad un'altra mazzata.

Attenzione comunque che la UEFA renderà pubbliche le motivazioni della sentenza, e potrebbe aprirsi definitivamente il vaso di Pandora.


----------



## Naruto98 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...


Oggi AC Milan è definitivamente morto. Il resto sono solo false speranze.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



Alla fine l'esclusione è una possibilità nell'aria da tempo. Nel caso ricorreremo anche al TAS, perchè il punto è che non possono essere fatti figli e figliastri dalla UEFA in questo modo spudorato.

La nostra situazione è complessa e nebulosa, lo sappiamo, ma le sanzioni sportive devono essere giustificate e omogenee, la commissione giudicante non può assumere posizioni parziali e di parte.

Comunque avessimo un presidente vero, e non un pagliaccio cinese, avrebbe fatto tremare le mura della UEFA come è giusto che sia.


----------



## sacchino (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".*



Mica se ne vanno gratis, 50+40+40=130

Sono forti ma non sono stati sempre determinanti, per arrivare sesti si può farne a meno di questi fenomeni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## James45 (19 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molto peggio che andare in B.
> 
> In B ci finisci per questione sportive, qua ti buttano fuori per questioni societarie. E' grave per una società come il Milan. Povero Milan davvero non si merita tutto questo.
> 
> Alla fine i "Più pessimistici" dello scorso anno hanno avuto ragione.



Permettimi di dissentire per due motivi evidenti:
uno, andare in B è peggio che essere essere mandati fuori dall'EL
due, forse dimentichi che in B ci siamo andati due volte: una per demeriti sportivi, ed una per la radiazione del presidente del Milan Felice Colombo per il famigerato "Totonero".

Comunque, vado a seppellirmi: sono stufo marcio.


----------



## Djerry (19 Giugno 2018)

Disastro totale, una linea difensiva del genere fa emergere purtroppo anche la totale assenza di figure legali evolute come poteva essere l'Avvocato Cantamessa, siamo totalmente privi di risorse anche da questo punto di vista.

Provo sincero imbarazzo nell'essere rappresentato in modo così oscuro, ben a prescindere dalla sentenza e dall'esclusione.

Parlare di coerenza rispetto al passato vuol dire chiedere una sanzione esemplare ancora più grave, mi ricorda l'autogol terribile della linea difensiva di Moggi e della Juventus che si difese con il "lo facevano tutti", rendendo proprio palese non tanto l'attenuante di un comportamento diffuso, ma l'ulteriore gravità della consapevolezza di essere nell'illecito e di esserlo come mai nessuno prima.


----------



## PheelMD (19 Giugno 2018)

Credo anche io che verremo esclusi, di certo non per quello che dice Beppe di Stefano o per le sensazioni su una udienza appena terminata.


----------



## Salina (19 Giugno 2018)

Quando sky ha parlato di esclusione non erano passati nemmeno 15 minuti dalla fine dell udienza,nemmeno un caffe sti poveri giudici.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



L'unico modo per uscirne era che oggi non si presentava il pagliaccio di Fassone, ma il signor el Makuton el abdallah con un bel "Ho appena preso 30% del Milan e si sarò io il proprietario del Milan"

In quel caso la UEFA non avrebbe detto nulla forse o comunque avrebbe rimandato ad un anno.


Invece ci siamo presentati con Fassone. Il signor Li in China a non so cosa fare.. almeno avrebbe fatto bella figura a presentarsi oggi visto che è il presidente del Milan. 


Eh ma no i cinesi sono cosi cit.. lavorano in questo modo fa parte della cultura cit.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



Vergognosa scelta politica. 

La UEFA ha deciso di cancellare il Milan come società di calcio.
Non può valere nessuna ragione, la continuità aziendale era garantita da Elliott stessa, ovvero dal più grande fondo di investimenti al mondo che offriva garanzie maggiori rispetto al 99% dei clubs che giocano in Europa.

Ripeto, è una scelta politica contro il Cinese ed un giorno (forse) sapremo cosa c'è dietro.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque avessimo un presidente vero, e non un pagliaccio cinese, avrebbe fatto tremare le mura della UEFA come è giusto che sia.



.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (19 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vergognosa scelta politica.
> 
> La UEFA ha deciso di cancellare il Milan come società di calcio.
> Non può valere nessuna ragione, la continuità aziendale era garantita da Elliott stessa, ovvero dal più grande fondo di investimenti al mondo che offriva garanzie maggiori rispetto al 99% dei clubs che giocano in Europa.
> ...



Elliott che comunque non ci e andato in Svizzera... ne tantomeno YL o Han Li... insomma potevano di sicuro fare meglio... poi magari (anzi, sicuramente) non cambiava nulla... ma metterci la faccia sarebbe stato il minimo.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



*
Quotate le news e restate on topic*


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2018)

Ma dai?


----------



## gabuz (19 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molto peggio che andare in B.
> 
> In B ci finisci per questione sportive, qua ti buttano fuori per questioni societarie. E' grave per una società come il Milan. Povero Milan davvero non si merita tutto questo.
> 
> Alla fine i "Più pessimistici" dello scorso anno hanno avuto ragione.



Noi in B, la prima volta, ci siamo andati per illecito, mica per "questioni sportive".
Questo non può essere più grave. E' più grave per noi che lo stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle, mentre ciò che successe allora è solo storia. Ma come analisi oggettiva non c'è proprio paragone.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2018)

Il famoso misuratore di pessimismo/ottimismo di SKY


----------



## Milo (19 Giugno 2018)

Vorrei saper chi gli ha detto che sono pronti ad andarsene, mha...

Sono dichiarazioni da denunciare guarda


----------



## Nico1975 (19 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vergognosa scelta politica.
> 
> La UEFA ha deciso di cancellare il Milan come società di calcio.
> Non può valere nessuna ragione, la continuità aziendale era garantita da Elliott stessa, ovvero dal più grande fondo di investimenti al mondo che offriva garanzie maggiori rispetto al 99% dei clubs che giocano in Europa.
> ...



Almeno tra di noi non raccontiamoci le favole . La scelta non è politica ma esclusivamente tecnica. Dal momento la società e il progetto Fassone sono stati sonoramente bocciati per 2 volte . Questa sarebbe la terza. Hanno chiesto chiarimenti , non gli sono stati dati . Fine dei giochi


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



Li ed Elliott non sono andati perché non c'entrano nulla con i conti del Milan e con le motivazioni che dovrebbero influenzare un giudizio.

I giudizi si danno sui fatti come ha detto giustamente Fassone.

I fatti ad oggi dicono che la società é più sana di tante altre a cui é stato concesso il SA.

Andiamo dritti al Tas e vediamo.

Aggiungo che oltretutto il Milan ha una garanzia e si chiama Elliott.

Voglio vedere se a Novembre Suning vende al Manenti di turno che fanno in Uefa.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Noi in B, la prima volta, ci siamo andati per illecito, mica per "questioni sportive".
> Questo non può essere più grave. E' più grave per noi che lo stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle, mentre ciò che successe allora è solo storia. Ma come analisi oggettiva non c'è proprio paragone.



No, il mio era un discorso generale. Non specificato ad un caso Milan o altre squadre.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".*



fatemi capire: senza europa i top lasciano. quindi i top partirebbero lo stesso anche in caso di mancato raggiungimento dell'europa sul campo?? cioè non si puo considerare che le stagioni possono anche andare male e i risultati non arrivano subito?? a me sembra una baggianata incredibile questa del "i giocatori senza europa partono" che poi non vedono l'ora di giocare la prestigiosissima europa league...
Di Stefano bevi meno


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Elliott che comunque non ci e andato in Svizzera... ne tantomeno YL o Han Li... insomma potevano di sicuro fare meglio... poi magari (anzi, sicuramente) non cambiava nulla... ma metterci la faccia sarebbe stato il minimo.


 
La UEFA non è presieduta dal Re Sole o da una mente malata come Calligola che imponeva l'inchino al popolo asservito.
In Svizzera c'è Fassone, l'AD del Milan, rappresentante della società che si è presentato con le garanzie offerte da Elliott, questa credo sia la prassi. Il Cinese lascialo in Cina, non serve a niente ora.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...





KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> fatemi capire: senza europa i top lasciano. quindi i top partirebbero lo stesso anche in caso di mancato raggiungimento dell'europa sul campo?? cioè non si puo considerare che le stagioni possono anche andare male e i risultati non arrivano subito?? a me sembra una baggianata incredibile questa del "i giocatori senza europa partono" che poi non vedono l'ora di giocare la prestigiosissima europa league...
> Di Stefano bevi meno



Ma infatti secondo me se qualcuno andra' via non lo fara' certo perche ci escluderanno dall'EL ma perche' sarebbe andato via a prescindere (Suso ha una clausola mentre Donnarumma e' da almeno Gennaio che circola la voce che e' sul mercato o che non e' sicuro che resti).


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, conosco un procuratore che bazzica negli ambienti, oltre un mese fa mi ha detto che il Milan sarebbe stato escluso, pensa che questa decisione va contro gli interessi economici e di immagine della stessa UEFA che perde una big in una coppetta ridicola del giovedi, quindi pensa quant'è grave ed ombrosa la situazione del Milan.
> 
> Fassone lo sa da mesi che saremo esclusi, ma non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirlo, ha sempre parlato di ottimismo per prender tempo, ma a giorni la sentenza arriverà e allora dovrà dire la verità a tutti noi, finalmente.


 ora mancano anche i procuratori amici di procuratori che conosco i vertici....ecc ecc...... attendiamo che la situazione sia definita prima di dire che " io l'avevo detto" oppure " mi hanno detto che"...... Giovedi ci comunicano di fare ricorso al Tas ea quel punto li sapremo le cose ufficiali e VERE


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> che tenerezza. è incredibile ci sia qualcuno che non ha ancora capito che riceveremo l'esclusione dalle coppe e una sentenza pesante. nemmeno stavolta hanno portato niente all'uefa di quello che chiedeva. la speranza è il ricorso al tas (ma sono pessimista) e che per l'anno prossimo qualcosa finalmente cambi in società.


Ma sì, infatti: l'UEFA per regolarizzare la nostra posizione aveva chiesto il rifinanziamento del debito oppure l'ingresso di un socio "pesante" che avrebbe alleggerito la situazione debitoria attuale. Il socio l'abbiamo trovato? NO. Il debito l'abbiamo rifinanziato? NO. E allora come possiamo sperare in qualcosa di diverso da una stangata, se dall'ultima volta che l'UEFA ci ha parlato non è cambiato niente? Anzi scusate, non è neanche vero che non è cambiato niente, perchè rispetto alla scorsa convocazione a Nyon, questa volta ci siamo presentati pure, per non farci mancare nulla, con "in dote" un bel rosso di bilancio di -75 mln.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Giugno 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Oggi AC Milan è definitivamente morto. Il resto sono solo false speranze.



Il Milan non e' morto quando siamo andati in B per il "Totonero", di certo non morira' oggi per un' eventuale (e grave) esclusione dalla prossima Europa League.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Penso positivo, menomale che non siamo entrati in champions altrimenti la batosta sarebbe stata peggiore. Per il resto aspetto le motivazioni della UEFA.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Almeno tra di noi non raccontiamoci le favole . La scelta non è politica ma esclusivamente tecnica. Dal momento la società e il progetto Fassone sono stati sonoramente bocciati per 2 volte . Questa sarebbe la terza. Hanno chiesto chiarimenti , non gli sono stati dati . Fine dei giochi



allora se la scelta è tecnica trova in che punto del regolamento uefa c'è scritto che si possono chiedere i chiarimenti richiesti e che la società è obbligata a farlo. perché io non l'ho ancora trovato


----------



## Goro (19 Giugno 2018)

La UEFA non vede l'ora di sbugiardarsi dicendo "ah scusate ci siamo sbagliati" quando in realtà l'unica cosa che è cambiata finora dal mancato SA sono le voci messe in giro da Fassone sui soci e le sue patetiche interviste da finta vittima


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...





mil77 ha scritto:


> allora se la scelta è tecnica trova in che punto del regolamento uefa c'è scritto che si possono chiedere i chiarimenti richiesti e che la società è obbligata a farlo. perché io non l'ho ancora trovato



Non l'hai trovato perchè non esiste.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Almeno tra di noi non raccontiamoci le favole . La scelta non è politica ma esclusivamente tecnica. Dal momento la società e il progetto Fassone sono stati sonoramente bocciati per 2 volte . Questa sarebbe la terza. Hanno chiesto chiarimenti , non gli sono stati dati . Fine dei giochi



Ma assolutamente no. Quelle che stai raccontando tu sono favole piuttosto, ti invito a rileggere il regolamento del FPF prima di dire che è una scelta tecnica. A tal proposito nel bar c è una bella disamina di DR House che oltretutto è anche un avvocato.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> fatemi capire: senza europa i top lasciano. quindi i top partirebbero lo stesso anche in caso di mancato raggiungimento dell'europa sul campo?? cioè non si puo considerare che le stagioni possono anche andare male e i risultati non arrivano subito?? a me sembra una baggianata incredibile questa del "i giocatori senza europa partono" che poi non vedono l'ora di giocare la prestigiosissima europa league...
> Di Stefano bevi meno



L'esclusione dalle coppe, che per me sarà pure pluriennale, unita a multa salata e paletti per rientrare nei parametri molti rigidi significherà che il Milan non sarà competitivo per almeno cinque anni, chi vuol alzare trofei non ha anni di breve carriera da buttare


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



Facessero quello che vogliono, ci escludessero anche dalle coppe. Nessun problema.

L'importante è che si cambi proprietà e dirigenza e si riparta con un progetto serio ed ambizioso. Così non si può andare avanti. MI sembra chiaro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2018)

Scelta politica schifosa ed infame.
Aspetto la sentenza, nel caso solo melma contro l'UEFA.

Ad oggi la società non ha mancato il versamento di UN EURO.
Il resto sono chiacchiere per screditarci, con me non attacca mi spiace.
Forza milan, forza dirigenza, forza gattuso.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ma sì, infatti: l'UEFA per regolarizzare la nostra posizione aveva chiesto il rifinanziamento del debito oppure l'ingresso di un socio "pesante" che avrebbe alleggerito la situazione debitoria attuale. Il socio l'abbiamo trovato? NO. Il debito l'abbiamo rifinanziato? NO. E allora come possiamo sperare in qualcosa di diverso da una stangata, se dall'ultima volta che l'UEFA ci ha parlato non è cambiato niente? Anzi scusate, non è neanche vero che non è cambiato niente, perchè rispetto alla scorsa convocazione a Nyon, questa volta ci siamo presentati pure, per non farci mancare nulla, con "in dote" un bel rosso di bilancio di -75 mln.



la domanda giusta è un'altra...il regolamento uefa del 
FPF prevede che L'Uefa possa chiedere ad una società il rifinanziamento di un debito che scade 5 mesi dopo o chiedere che entri un socio in società?


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scelta politica schifosa ed infame.
> Aspetto la sentenza, nel caso solo melma contro l'UEFA.
> 
> Ad oggi la società non ha mancato il versamento di UN EURO.
> ...



Calma Trump, c è ancora il TAS.
Io comunque come te sto col Milan e con Gattuso.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'esclusione dalle coppe, che per me sarà pure pluriennale, unita a multa salata e paletti per rientrare nei parametri molti rigidi significherà che il Milan non sarà competitivo per almeno cinque anni, chi vuol alzare trofei non ha anni di breve carriera da buttare



e su che basi dici che sarà pluriennale? cio contraddirebbe le motivazioni dell'uefa stessa date x il mancato Sa


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Scusate l'ignoranza ma non solo un ragioniere, avvocato o complottista, ma sentenza politica in che senso? Penso che all'UEFA un Milan in Europa farebbe solo comodo.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Facessero quello che vogliono, ci escludessero anche dalle coppe. Nessun problema.
> 
> L'importante è che si cambi proprietà e dirigenza e si riparta con un progetto serio ed ambizioso. Così non si può andare avanti. MI sembra chiaro.



Concordo.

Fassone e Mirabelli devono sparire, devono dimettersi, il primo ha fallito praticamente la fase sportiva, il secondo quella tecnica..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Facessero quello che vogliono, ci escludessero anche dalle coppe. Nessun problema.
> 
> L'importante è che si cambi proprietà e dirigenza e si riparta con un progetto serio ed ambizioso. Così non si può andare avanti. MI sembra chiaro.



Non succederà, le probabilità arrivi il riccone di turno sono bassissime, infatti non è mai successo in Serie A, e poche volte in Europa.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza ma non solo un ragioniere, avvocato o complottista, ma sentenza politica in che senso? Penso che all'UEFA un Milan in Europa farebbe solo comodo.



Ma qui mi spiegate cosa centra quello che fa comodo o non comodo alla UEFA? Per dio ma lo vogliamo capire che c è un regolamento scritto su quello che la UEFA può e non può richiedere in ambito di fair play finanziario? 
Ci sono Delle regole e andrebbero rispettate.
Spero che la UEFA dia motivazioni sensate ed in linea con il regolamento che loro stessi hanno approvato, perché se portassero quelle che hanno portato per non concedere il settlement sarebbe chiaro a tutti che qualcosa non va.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> e su che basi dici che sarà pluriennale? cio contraddirebbe le motivazioni dell'uefa stessa date x il mancato Sa



Vedremo, la mia sensazione è quella, c'è chi di fronte a un proprietario che non può permettersi il Milan, di aumenti di capitale da zone famigerate, tassi d'interesse da sanguisuga e Elliott che non garantisce continuità aziendale in quanto fondo avvoltoio spietato parla di decisione politica , direi che anch'io posso avere un'opinione non basata sui fatti


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma qui mi spiegate cosa centra quello che fa comodo o non comodo alla UEFA? Per dio ma lo vogliamo capire che c è un regolamento scritto su quello che la UEFA può e non può richiedere in ambito di fair play finanziario?
> Ci sono Delle regole e andrebbero rispettate.
> Spero che la UEFA dia motivazioni sensate ed in linea con il regolamento che loro stessi hanno approvato, perché se portassero quelle che hanno portato per non concedere il settlement sarebbe chiaro a tutti che qualcosa non va.



Ti sei alterato ma non mi hai risposto. Perchè politica? Per il resto ovvio che si aspettano le motivazioni dell'eventuale esclusione infatti non mi sono espresso su quello.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Calma Trump, c è ancora il TAS.
> Io comunque come te sto col Milan e con Gattuso.



Al TAS sarà battaglia, ma se dovremo andarci sarà comunque per colpa della UEFA e delle sue decisioni politiche.


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Scusate ma oltre ai media, chi ha parlato che la pena sarà l'esclusione dall' EL ?
Voglio dire, 
va bene che i giornalisti riportino il futuro catastrofico così fa anche notizia, 
ma se togliamo loro, chi ha detto che verremo esclusi ?

Non c'è anche la possibilità di una multa + paletti mercato e stop ?


----------



## Djerry (19 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non c'è anche la possibilità di una multa + paletti mercato e stop ?



C'è assolutamente, proprio perché non ci sono di fatto precedenti per una situazione come la nostra.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è assolutamente, proprio perché non ci sono di fatto precedenti per una situazione come la nostra.



Anche secondo me non ci sarà esclusione ma una multa salatissima più altri paletti da rispettare.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> la domanda giusta è un'altra...il regolamento uefa del
> FPF prevede che L'Uefa possa chiedere ad una società il rifinanziamento di un debito che scade 5 mesi dopo o chiedere che entri un socio in società?



Questo non lo so, però personalmente mi vien da pensare che se l'hanno fatto è perchè possono farlo, no?Se viceversa non possono allora evidentemente avremo vita facilissima facendo ricorso al TAS di Losanna; però mi riesce veramente difficile pensare che l'UEFA metta su tutto sto cinema basandosi su motivazioni talmente illegali da venir facilmente sbugiardate dal TAS.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'esclusione dalle coppe, che per me sarà pure pluriennale, unita a multa salata e paletti per rientrare nei parametri molti rigidi significherà che il Milan non sarà competitivo per almeno cinque anni, chi vuol alzare trofei non ha anni di breve carriera da buttare



non sarà mai pluriennale.basta ragazzi. capisco il pessimismo,ma basta


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> non sarà mai pluriennale.basta ragazzi. capisco il pessimismo,ma basta



non sarà pluriennale, ma capisci che tra un anno esatto sarà ancora esattamente la stessa situazione se non succede nulla?

Il bilancio sarà ancora un disastro sicuramente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non sarà pluriennale, ma capisci che tra un anno esatto sarà ancora esattamente la stessa situazione se non succede nulla?
> 
> Il bilancio sarà ancora un disastro sicuramente.



Un passivo di 75mln non mi pare cosi disastroso


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Un passivo di 75mln non mi pare cosi disastroso



Insomma


----------



## numero 3 (19 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molto peggio che andare in B.
> 
> In B ci finisci per questione sportive, qua ti buttano fuori per questioni societarie. E' grave per una società come il Milan. Povero Milan davvero non si merita tutto questo.
> 
> Alla fine i "Più pessimistici" dello scorso anno hanno avuto ragione.



Stai scherzando?
Meglio saltare uno o due anni di una coppa insulsa e inutile che la serie B.
Avremmo più forza economica per una eventuale superlega europea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".*



Eh le probabilità sono altissime..inoltre se davvero becchiamo sta badilata la società è compromessa..fino ad un eventuale nuovo cambio di proprietà nessun big vorrà più esserci accostato..


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh le probabilità sono altissime..inoltre se davvero becchiamo sta badilata la società è compromessa..*fino ad un eventuale nuovo cambio di proprietà nessun big vorrà più esserci accostato*..



Quelli neanche con 0 sanzioni.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Giugno 2018)

Voglio farvi una domanda, ma se fossimo andati in Champions secondo voi cosa sarebbe successo?


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non sarà pluriennale, ma capisci che tra un anno esatto sarà ancora esattamente la stessa situazione se non succede nulla?
> 
> Il bilancio sarà ancora un disastro sicuramente.



È impossibile chr non succeda nulla. Probabilmente avremo un nuovo proprietario. La squalifica si basa sul debito con Elliot,che,a ottobre verrà risolto,in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Voglio farvi una domanda, ma se fossimo andati in Champions secondo voi cosa sarebbe successo?



Uguale. Decisone politica (lol) o no.


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Giugno 2018)

Ma solo a me non me ne frega nulla di sta esclusione?
Abbiamo dei problemi più seri da risolvere


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me non me ne frega nulla di sta esclusione?
> Abbiamo dei problemi più seri da risolvere



Siamo in 2.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



"La sentenza modificherà il budget a disposizione ma Mirabelli sta lavorando dietro le quinte. " 
Perfetto! siamo a posto..
DRITTI VERSO L'INFERNO


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...


Sinceramente non comprendo l'indignazione generale verso questa scelta della Uefa. Attenzione non dico che sia corretta perchè oggettivamente mi sembra molto difficile stabilirlo dal momento che non esistono precedenti di squadre con una situazione simile alla nostra ma ormai sta diventando snervante questa continua ossessione da "noi insieme contro il mondo": i giornalisti, gli addetti ai lavori, la Uefa, tutti ad attaccare ingiustamente la proprietà rossonera.

Resta il fatto che ancora non sappiamo bene chi sia il vero proprietario del Milan a distanza di 12 mesi dal closing e che la Uefa ci sta per escludere dalle coppe, evento senza precedenti nella nostra storia (luci di Marsiglia a parte). Urlare al complotto non ci aiuterà e non farà altro che rinviare, a data da destinarsi, la risoluzione del problema che non potrà che essere la cessione del club. Il fantomatico progetto pluriennale si basa su crescita del fatturato connessa all'incremento di ricavi da stadio, introiti commerciali (sponsorizzazione), royalties da merchandising ed altre voci che saranno inevitabilmente inficiate da questo giudizio Uefa. Per tacere poi dell'inevitabile danno d'immagine che una sentenza del genere comporterebbe. Le battaglie contro i mulini a vento di certo non aiuteranno il Milan che deve già recuperare almeno 6 anni passati a vivacchiare senza progettare nulla.


----------



## sette (19 Giugno 2018)

Disastro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> che tenerezza. è incredibile ci sia qualcuno che non ha ancora capito che riceveremo l'esclusione dalle coppe e una sentenza pesante. nemmeno stavolta hanno portato niente all'uefa di quello che chiedeva. la speranza è il ricorso al tas (ma sono pessimista) e che per l'anno prossimo qualcosa finalmente cambi in società.



io non capisco. sembrate quasi speranzosi che la vostra previsione si realizzi per poi dire "l'avevo detto".. capisco che siete realisti,ma finchè non c'è alcuna ufficialità,almeno lasciate la speranza a chi la vuole avere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non comprendo l'indignazione generale verso questa scelta della Uefa. Attenzione non dico che sia corretta perchè oggettivamente mi sembra molto difficile stabilirlo dal momento che non esistono precedenti di squadre con una situazione simile alla nostra ma ormai sta diventando snervante questa continua ossessione da "noi insieme contro il mondo": i giornalisti, gli addetti ai lavori, la Uefa, tutti ad attaccare ingiustamente la proprietà rossonera.
> 
> Resta il fatto che ancora non sappiamo bene chi sia il vero proprietario del Milan a distanza di 12 mesi dal closing e che la Uefa ci sta per escludere dalle coppe, evento senza precedenti nella nostra storia (luci di Marsiglia a parte). Urlare al complotto non ci aiuterà e non farà altro che rinviare, a data da destinarsi, la risoluzione del problema che non potrà che essere la cessione del club. Il fantomatico progetto pluriennale si basa su crescita del fatturato connessa all'incremento di ricavi da stadio, introiti commerciali (sponsorizzazione), royalties da merchandising ed altre voci che saranno inevitabilmente inficiate da questo giudizio Uefa. Per tacere poi dell'inevitabile danno d'immagine che una sentenza del genere comporterebbe. Le battaglie contro i mulini a vento di certo non aiuteranno il Milan che deve già recuperare almeno 6 anni passati a vivacchiare senza progettare nulla.



Ancora con sta storia che non si sa chi è il proprietario del Milan. Questi sono discorsi da bar. Il presidente e maggior azionista del Milan ha un nome e cognome e si chiama Yonghong Li. Ora che questo sia o meno un personaggio ambiguo e che probabilmente sia una testa di legno alla UEFA non deve interessare, perchè se ha dubbi sulla proprietà e ha delle prove porta tutto di fronte le autorità competenti in riciclaggio. Invece se le loro sono congetture senza prove e senza alcun tipo di concretezza che li appoggi stiamo parlando di aria fritta. 

Se guardiamo i fatti Yonghong Li ha acquistato il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan ed è il presidente in carica che ha onorato ogni debito. Avrei potuto capire se avesse mancato pagamenti ai giocatori, ai fornitori, ai dirigenti ma sono stati pagati tutti.

Se il problema è che ad Ottobre potremmo finire ad Elliot ancora ripeto, si sta facendo un processo alle intenzioni. Nessuno sa cosa succederà ad Ottobre, come nessuno sa se l'Inter ad Ottobre sarà ancora di Suning o finirà in mano ad un prestanome. Giudicare cose non ancora accadute è contro ogni santo principio della giustizia.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non comprendo l'indignazione generale verso questa scelta della Uefa. Attenzione non dico che sia corretta perchè oggettivamente mi sembra molto difficile stabilirlo dal momento che non esistono precedenti di squadre con una situazione simile alla nostra ma ormai sta diventando snervante questa continua ossessione da "noi insieme contro il mondo": i giornalisti, gli addetti ai lavori, la Uefa, tutti ad attaccare ingiustamente la proprietà rossonera.
> 
> Resta il fatto che ancora non sappiamo bene chi sia il vero proprietario del Milan a distanza di 12 mesi dal closing e che la Uefa ci sta per escludere dalle coppe, evento senza precedenti nella nostra storia (luci di Marsiglia a parte). Urlare al complotto non ci aiuterà e non farà altro che rinviare, a data da destinarsi, la risoluzione del problema che non potrà che essere la cessione del club. Il fantomatico progetto pluriennale si basa su crescita del fatturato connessa all'incremento di ricavi da stadio, introiti commerciali (sponsorizzazione), royalties da merchandising ed altre voci che saranno inevitabilmente inficiate da questo giudizio Uefa. Per tacere poi dell'inevitabile danno d'immagine che una sentenza del genere comporterebbe. Le battaglie contro i mulini a vento di certo non aiuteranno il Milan che deve già recuperare almeno 6 anni passati a vivacchiare senza progettare nulla.



ti spiego perchè c'è indignazione. la uefa si sta accanendo sul milan senza prove. ma quando ci sarà l'ufficialità sapremo di piu se Dio vuole...


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me non me ne frega nulla di sta esclusione?
> Abbiamo dei problemi più seri da risolvere



L'esclusione dalla Coppa è un problema serio che non si può sottovalutare.
Ha ripercussioni a livello di mercato, ha ripercussioni sugli introiti (sponsor in primis) e può avere ripercussioni su eventuali richieste di cessioni da parte dei giocatori (anche se mi sorprenderebbe visto il penoso anno che hanno appena concluso).

Io non so se verremo esclusi, perchè come già scritto, fino ad ora ho letto solo teorie mediatiche, mai ancora nulla di ufficiale sin dalla bocciatura del VA, 
però se mai avvenisse, non possiamo liquidarla con un "frega nulla"...
carico dicendo che se vogliamo suicidarci seguendo la teoria dei più pessimisti, ovvero esclusione pluriennale (per me è impossibile, ma lo è già l'esclusione dall'EL che sta per iniziare), saremmo in un mare di guai molto molto seri, spariscono i bonus obiettivi, tipo CL o EL poiché per noi non avrebbe valenza, giocatori senza stimoli, sponsor che ci salutano e compratori che svaniscono


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia che non si sa chi è il proprietario del Milan. Questi sono discorsi da bar. Il presidente e maggior azionista del Milan ha un nome e cognome e si chiama Yonghong Li. Ora che questo sia o meno un personaggio ambiguo e che probabilmente sia una testa di legno alla UEFA non deve interessare, perchè se ha dubbi sulla proprietà e ha delle prove porta tutto di fronte le autorità competenti in riciclaggio. Invece se le loro sono congetture senza prove e senza alcun tipo di concretezza che li appoggi stiamo parlando di aria fritta.
> 
> Se guardiamo i fatti Yonghong Li ha acquistato il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan ed è il presidente in carica che ha onorato ogni debito. Avrei potuto capire se avesse mancato pagamenti ai giocatori, ai fornitori, ai dirigenti ma sono stati pagati tutti.
> 
> Se il problema è che ad Ottobre potremmo finire ad Elliot ancora ripeto, si sta facendo un processo alle intenzioni. Nessuno sa cosa succederà ad Ottobre, come nessuno sa se l'Inter ad Ottobre sarà ancora di Suning o finirà in mano ad un prestanome. Giudicare cose non ancora accadute è contro ogni santo principio della giustizia.



La UEFA credo non accetti che Li abbia messo "in pegno" il Milan per ottenere il prestito da Elliot...
Che lui paghi sempre tutto, a loro non fa differenza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> La UEFA credo non accetti che Li abbia messo "in pegno" il Milan per ottenere il prestito da Elliot...
> Che lui paghi sempre tutto, a loro non fa differenza



lo capisco, ma è una cosa che si fa ovunque. Per chiedere il mutuo si mette in pegno la casa, non significa che non pagherò. La UEFA non può sapere se Li pagherà i debito, ma si sta comportando come se già sapesse che non lo ha fatto. Al limite ci squalificano l'anno prossimo. Non capisco questo accanimento adesso.


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> lo capisco, ma è una cosa che si fa ovunque. Per chiedere il mutuo si mette in pegno la casa, non significa che non pagherò. La UEFA non può sapere se Li pagherà i debito, ma si sta comportando come se già sapesse che non lo ha fatto. Al limite ci squalificano l'anno prossimo. Non capisco questo accanimento adesso.



Sono d'accordo che si fa ovunque, 
nello sport evidentemente non vogliono perchè ipotizza che accadrebbe se un Presidente mette in pegno il club per propri fini personali...


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



*Basta discorsi a due. Non è una chat. *


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che si fa ovunque,
> nello sport evidentemente non vogliono perchè ipotizza che accadrebbe se un Presidente mette in pegno il club per propri fini personali...


punisci dopo
farlo prima e' malafede
inutile girarci attorno , c'e' sotto qualcosa


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Questo non lo so, però personalmente mi vien da pensare che se l'hanno fatto è perchè possono farlo, no?Se viceversa non possono allora evidentemente avremo vita facilissima facendo ricorso al TAS di Losanna; però mi riesce veramente difficile pensare che l'UEFA metta su tutto sto cinema basandosi su motivazioni talmente illegali da venir facilmente sbugiardate dal TAS.



è proprio quello che si dice da tempo. l'uefa é andata oltre il regolamento (x fini magari giusti e comunque x me anche a tutela dei tifosi del Milan). se le motivazioni sono quelle scritte nel comunicato ufficiale della mancata concessione del SA in caso di ricorso al Tas si dovrebbe vincere. se invece c'è dell'altro che non si sa ancora vedremo, ma sarebbe ora che qualcuno lo dicesse. attendiamo la pena che ci darà l'uefa ma soprattutto le motivazioni della sentenza. da li sarà tutto più chiaro.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> lo capisco, ma è una cosa che si fa ovunque. Per chiedere il mutuo si mette in pegno la casa, non significa che non pagherò. La UEFA non può sapere se Li pagherà i debito, ma si sta comportando come se già sapesse che non lo ha fatto. Al limite ci squalificano l'anno prossimo. Non capisco questo accanimento adesso.



il mutuo te lo danno se te lo puoi permettere. Hai la partita IVA, possibilmente da almeno un anno? Ti concedono il mutuo. Hai un contratto a tempo indeterminato? Ti concedono il mutuo.
Non hai la partita IVA o un contratto a tempo indeterminato? Niente mutuo.

A Yonghong Li il mutuo aka il FPF non glielo concedono con un debito in scadenza a ottobre e senza alcuna forma di garanzia alternativa.


----------



## majorero61 (19 Giugno 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Noi in B, la prima volta, ci siamo andati per illecito, mica per "questioni sportive".
> Questo non può essere più grave. E' più grave per noi che lo stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle, mentre ciò che successe allora è solo storia. Ma come analisi oggettiva non c'è proprio paragone.



Poi tutti si sono dimenticati dalla squalifica dalle coppe venuta dopo il ritiro della squadra a Marsiglia per i riflettori bassi decisa dal duo Berlusconi - Galliani , secondo me una esclusione dall'europa league quest'anno non è minimanente paragonabile a questo vergogna in diretta mondiale


----------



## raffaele1968 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



come possano sapere la decisione prima che viene presa lo sanno solo loro. Poi questo fuggi fuggi... intanto stanno rinnovando i contratti. Diciamocelo chiaramente sarebbe più che altro un danno all'immagine. E poi siamo sicuri che davanti al TAS l'eventuale sentenza negativa non verrebbe ribaltata? sinceramente prima di parlare si dovrebbe veramente fare un'attenta analisi del diritto sportivo in questione. Si parla troppo spesso sulla via dell'emozione. Due giorni c'era il socio nuovo che sarebbe diventato socio di maggioranza in men che non si dica... poi tutto a ramengo. Bisognerebbe ad esempio sapere se effettivamente il Milan può essere escluso dalle coppe per i motivi che gli vengono addebitati. E poi la giurisprudenza storica di questa camera arbitrale, cioè in passato come si sono comportati in situazioni simili?


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> il mutuo te lo danno se te lo puoi permettere. Hai la partita IVA, possibilmente da almeno un anno? Ti concedono il mutuo. Hai un contratto a tempo indeterminato? Ti concedono il mutuo.
> Non hai la partita IVA o un contratto a tempo indeterminato? Niente mutuo.
> 
> A Yonghong Li il mutuo aka il FPF non glielo concedono con un debito in scadenza a ottobre e senza alcuna forma di garanzia alternativa.



l'esempio è sbagliato. la banca che ha concesso il mutuo a Li è Elliot non di certo l'uefa.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> io non capisco. sembrate quasi speranzosi che la vostra previsione si realizzi per poi dire "l'avevo detto".. capisco che siete realisti,ma finchè non c'è alcuna ufficialità,almeno lasciate la speranza a chi la vuole avere.



veramente io sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi visto che ritengo l'europa league fondamentale per lo sviluppo del "nostro" progetto. questo da quando la nostra qualificazione (quella sportiva intendo) era ancora in bilico. ma santo dio leggere da mesi gente che parla di: 
- complotto la uefa ci vuole fuori,
- i grandi club europei ci temono,
- i procuratori vogliono che svendiamo, 
- e allora il psg vergogna il fair play!1!
- che ci frega dell'europa league meglio stare fuori cosi facciamo il megamercato e poi ci iscriviamo alla superlega!1!
come si fa a non invitare tutti a un ragionamento più logico? l'unica certezza è che ci hanno negato il voluntary e ci hanno detto cosa fare. non lo abbiamo fatto e ci hanno negato il settlement. ci hanno detto di nuovo cosa fare. e di nuovo non lo abbiamo fatto. secondo te come andrà a finire? finirà con sanzioni peggiori di quelle del settlement, attacchiamoci alla flebile speranza di una mega multa e altre limitazioni alla rosa piuttosto che l'esclusione dall'europa league. poi c'è il tas e la speranza che per la prossima stagione la società cambi e/o risolva il problema.


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia che non si sa chi è il proprietario del Milan. Questi sono discorsi da bar. Il presidente e maggior azionista del Milan ha un nome e cognome e si chiama Yonghong Li. Ora che questo sia o meno un personaggio ambiguo e che probabilmente sia una testa di legno alla UEFA non deve interessare, perchè se ha dubbi sulla proprietà e ha delle prove porta tutto di fronte le autorità competenti in riciclaggio. Invece se le loro sono congetture senza prove e senza alcun tipo di concretezza che li appoggi stiamo parlando di aria fritta.
> 
> Se guardiamo i fatti Yonghong Li ha acquistato il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan ed è il presidente in carica che ha onorato ogni debito. Avrei potuto capire se avesse mancato pagamenti ai giocatori, ai fornitori, ai dirigenti ma sono stati pagati tutti.
> 
> Se il problema è che ad Ottobre potremmo finire ad Elliot ancora ripeto, si sta facendo un processo alle intenzioni. Nessuno sa cosa succederà ad Ottobre, come nessuno sa se l'Inter ad Ottobre sarà ancora di Suning o finirà in mano ad un prestanome. Giudicare cose non ancora accadute è contro ogni santo principio della giustizia.


Non ho scritto che la Uefa stia escludendo il Milan dalle coppe esclusivamente a causa di Yonghong Li, quella è una mia considerazione che, tra l'altro, tu stesso avvalli ammettendo che probabilmente si tratta di una "testa di legno". 
Visto che poi sei molto attento alle regole, dovresti sapere che il Milan, come giustamente sottolineato da Djerry, ha chiuso in perdita gli ultimi tre esercizi (-90 milioni nel 2015, - 75 nel 2016 e -75 nel 2017) e visto che il regolamento del FPF stabilisce in un massimo di 30 milioni il passivo consentito nell'ultimo triennio, ciò non mette la società al riparo da alcun giudizio anche perché il settlement agreement concesso a Roma ed Inter era anche figlio di una maggiore tolleranza concessa per i primi 2 anni di applicazione del FPF (2013-14 e 2014-15). 

La decisione sarebbe politica se a fronte di bilanci in regola, la Uefa escludesse il Milan in quanto non convinta dalle sua proprietà. Poi concordo che avrebbe potuto comunque concedere il SA, come già successo in altri casi, ma a termini di stretto regolamento può starci, soprattuto se a fronte di una situazione già grave un anno fa si siano investite grosse cifre sul mercato senza un'opportuna crescita del fatturato. Gli esempi di PSG e City c'entrano fino ad un certo punto perchè lì la crescita del fatturato c'è stata, anche se "drogata" da sponsorizzazioni create ad hoc. Il problema qui sarebbe valutare se queste voci di bilancio possono essere considerate valide o meno , che è ciò che ha fatto la camera giudicante qualche giorno fa rivedendo al ribasso alcuni contratti di sponsorship, ma non i numeri in sé, visto che il PSG ha chiuso in attivo nel 2015 e nel 2016 (+ 10 milioni) mentre nel 2017 ha fatto registrare una perdita di soli 18 milioni (comunque ammessa dal FPF).


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Siamo in 2.



In 3


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia che non si sa chi è il proprietario del Milan. Questi sono discorsi da bar. Il presidente e maggior azionista del Milan ha un nome e cognome e si chiama Yonghong Li. Ora che questo sia o meno un personaggio ambiguo e che probabilmente sia una testa di legno alla UEFA non deve interessare, perchè se ha dubbi sulla proprietà e ha delle prove porta tutto di fronte le autorità competenti in riciclaggio. Invece se le loro sono congetture senza prove e senza alcun tipo di concretezza che li appoggi stiamo parlando di aria fritta.
> 
> Se guardiamo i fatti Yonghong Li ha acquistato il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan ed è il presidente in carica che ha onorato ogni debito. Avrei potuto capire se avesse mancato pagamenti ai giocatori, ai fornitori, ai dirigenti ma sono stati pagati tutti.
> 
> Se il problema è che ad Ottobre potremmo finire ad Elliot ancora ripeto, si sta facendo un processo alle intenzioni. Nessuno sa cosa succederà ad Ottobre, come nessuno sa se l'Inter ad Ottobre sarà ancora di Suning o finirà in mano ad un prestanome. Giudicare cose non ancora accadute è contro ogni santo principio della giustizia.



Mescoli mele e pere 

Li non ha un patrimonio per possedere/gestire il Milan 

Elliott è un fondo speculativo che checché dicano le letterine non da garanzie 

Se l'Uefa punisse Suning per un nuovo acquirente oggi sconosciuto allora si sarebbe un processo alle intenzioni 

Se invece di Elliott ci fosse la famiglia Ferrero come creditore probabilmente l'Uefa non avrebbe tanto puntato il dito sul rifinanziamento


L'Uefa si sta impuntando perché Li non ha i soldi per estinguere il debito ed Elliott è un fondo speculativo a differenza di quello dello United


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> l'esempio è sbagliato. la banca che ha concesso il mutuo a Li è Elliot non di certo l'uefa.



L'UEFA stabilisce delle regole. Chi non le segue è sanzionato.
Se poi un club non è d'accordo è liberissimo di stare fuori dalle competizioni UEFA, con tutto quello che ne consegue.


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Giugno 2018)

Mamma Mia che palle e diventato seguire il Milan...


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Bisognerebbe ad esempio sapere se effettivamente il Milan può essere escluso dalle coppe per i motivi che gli vengono addebitati. E poi la giurisprudenza storica di questa camera arbitrale, cioè in passato come si sono comportati in situazioni simili?[/QUOTE]

Il problema è proprio la giurisprudenza della camera giudicante che, se non erro, oggi non c'è. E non essendoci precedenti la decisione può essere qualsiasi...Tutte le altre squadre che sono finite dinanzi alla camera giudicante sono state giudicate per altre motivazioni. Chi per mancato rispetto del Sa dopo che gli era stato concesso, che per mancato pagamento di stipendi o per debiti verso altre società (trasferimenti di calciatori poi non pagati), chi per aver falsificato il bilancio...C'è da dire però che la camera ha quasi sempre deciso per l'esclusione dalle coppe.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'UEFA stabilisce delle regole. Chi non le segue è sanzionato.
> Se poi un club non è d'accordo è liberissimo di stare fuori dalle competizioni UEFA, con tutto quello che ne consegue.



Ma appunto l'UEFA ha stabilito delle regole! Adesso l'Uefa sta uscendo ed andando oltre le regole che ha scritto proprio lei.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Elliott è un fondo speculativo che checché dicano le letterine non da garanzie



Elliott garante è un'altra illusione di Fassone.
Mai nessuno di Elliott è venuto dall'UEFA e mai nessuna documentazione completa è stata presentata.
Si è parlato solo di questa fantomatica letterina che nessuno ha visto, neanche a telecamere spente.

Anche se fosse venuto Singer in persona probabilmente sarebbe cambiato poco. La UEFA chiede conto al proprietario effettivo, mica a garanti che tra l'altro sono enti finanziari che rivenderebbero il club al più presto (o direttamente a un compratore o tramite asta).


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In 3



In 4


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Giugno 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> Poi tutti si sono dimenticati dalla squalifica dalle coppe venuta dopo il ritiro della squadra a Marsiglia per i riflettori bassi decisa dal duo Berlusconi - Galliani , secondo me una esclusione dall'europa league quest'anno non è minimanente paragonabile a questo vergogna in diretta mondiale


 sono d'accordo..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> veramente io sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi visto che ritengo l'europa league fondamentale per lo sviluppo del "nostro" progetto. questo da quando la nostra qualificazione (quella sportiva intendo) era ancora in bilico. ma santo dio leggere da mesi gente che parla di:
> - complotto la uefa ci vuole fuori,
> - i grandi club europei ci temono,
> - i procuratori vogliono che svendiamo,
> ...



secondo te la uefa si sta comportando in maniera giusta? per me no. eppure non sto gridando al complotto. il psg?? sai benissimo che con loro hanno chiuso non uno ma due occhi,eppure i cattvi siamo solo noi??


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Dico solo che se andiamo al TAS, la UEFA lo vincerà...

figurati se agiscono allo "scoperto"


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> il mutuo te lo danno se te lo puoi permettere. Hai la partita IVA, possibilmente da almeno un anno? Ti concedono il mutuo. Hai un contratto a tempo indeterminato? Ti concedono il mutuo.
> Non hai la partita IVA o un contratto a tempo indeterminato? Niente mutuo.
> 
> A Yonghong Li il mutuo aka il FPF non glielo concedono con un debito in scadenza a ottobre e senza alcuna forma di garanzia alternativa.



Ti spiego con i numeri perché il FPF non va.
Fair play finanziario attivo dal 2011 (fonte Wiki). Analizziamo i vincitori dei 7 anni del FPF ed i 7 anni precedenti.

Vincitori CL:
2011-2012 Inghilterra Chelsea Chelsea 
2012-2013 Germania Bayern Monaco Bayern Monaco
2013-2014 Spagna Real Madrid Real Madrid 
2014-2015 Spagna Barcellona Barcellona 
2015-2016 Spagna Real Madrid Real Madrid 
2016-2017 Spagna Real Madrid Real Madrid 
2017-2018 Spagna Real Madrid Real Madrid 
4 Real, 1 Barcellona, Chelsea, Bayern 

Vincitori EL:
2011-2012 Spagna Atlético Madrid Atlético Madrid 
2012-2013 Inghilterra Chelsea Chelsea 
2013-2014 Spagna Siviglia Siviglia 
2014-2015 Spagna Siviglia Siviglia 
2015-2016 Spagna Siviglia Siviglia 
2016-2017 Inghilterra Manchester Utd Manchester Utd 
2017-2018 Spagna Atlético Madrid Atlético Madrid 
3 Siviglia, 2 Atletico, 1 Chelsea, ManUTD

Totale per nazione:
SPA 10, 3 ENG, 1 GER


Vincitori CL:
2004-2005 Inghilterra Liverpool Liverpool 
2005-2006 Spagna Barcellona Barcellona 
2006-2007 Italia Milan Milan 
2007-2008 Inghilterra Manchester Utd Manchester Utd 
2008-2009 Spagna Barcellona Barcellona 
2009-2010 Italia Inter Inter 
2010-2011 Spagna Barcellona Barcellona 
3 Barca, 1 Inter, ManUTD, Milan, Liverpool

Vincitori EL
2004-2005 Russia CSKA Mosca CSKA Mosca 
2005-2006 Spagna Siviglia Siviglia 
2006-2007 Spagna Siviglia Siviglia 
2007-2008 Russia Zenit S. Pietroburgo Zenit S. Pietroburgo 
2008-2009 Ucraina Šachtar Šachtar 
2009-2010 Spagna Atlético Madrid Atlético Madrid 
2010-2011 Portogallo Porto Porto 
2 Siviglia, 1 Porto, Atletico, Shaktar, Zenit, CSKA

Totale per nazione:
SPA 6, 2 ENG, ITA, RUS, 1 UKR, POR

Notiamo qualcosa? Forse il dislivello è leggermente salito.
Potremmo analizzare i campionati nazionali e lì ci accorgeremo di quanto iper iniquo sia questo sistema: la Juve domina da 7 anni (che strano…), Bayern (6/7) e PSG (5/7) fanno campionato a se, la Liga ha il duopolio (4/7 Barca e 2/7 Real)…

Ora, possiamo essere d’accordo (e qua siamo certamente tutti) che Li sia un prestanome, che Fassone non sia adeguato che Mirabelli non sia adatto a fare il DS, che il meracto sia stato in parte sbagliato. Ma se non permetti ad una proprietà di investire il calcio è morto.
O ci si inventa scorciatoie (vedi PSG, City, ecc.) o altre soluzioni non esistono. Guarda l’Inter: anni di risparmi, saldi 0, stagione miracolosa ed entri in CL ma comunque per il FPF non va ancora bene… 

Ci spieghino loro (UEFA) come fare, perché qua hanno rotto il giocattolino…


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Elliott garante è un'altra illusione di Fassone.
> Mai nessuno di Elliott è venuto dall'UEFA e mai nessuna documentazione completa è stata presentata.
> Si è parlato solo di questa fantomatica letterina che nessuno ha visto, neanche a telecamere spente.
> 
> Anche se fosse venuto Singer in persona probabilmente sarebbe cambiato poco. La UEFA chiede conto al proprietario effettivo, mica a garanti che tra l'altro sono enti finanziari che rivenderebbero il club al più presto (o direttamente a un compratore o tramite asta).




Ah eri lì? Non lo sapevo.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ti spiego con i numeri perché il FPF non va.
> Fair play finanziario attivo dal 2011 (fonte Wiki). Analizziamo i vincitori dei 7 anni del FPF ed i 7 anni precedenti.
> 
> Vincitori CL:
> ...



Io sono d'accordo che il FPF andrebbe abolito (o pesantemente modificato).

Milan e Inter sono comunque nei casini (sportivi ed economici) ben da prima del FPF, e il Milan in questo momento possiede tutto ciò che la UEFA non vuole: presidente prestanome; società schermate; debiti; denaro che passa per ogni parte del mondo; business plan irrealistico. proprietario con un debito a breve scadenza in anticipo sulla durata del FPF. Aggiungiamo una comunicazione nebulosa con la UEFA stessa e una certa aria di sufficienza che la dirigenza ha finora mostrato davanti a telecamere e taccuini (giusto per irritarli un po' di più).


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ah eri lì? Non lo sapevo.



Basta chiedere a Fassone. Lui è trasparente coi tifosi, quindi faccia vedere alle telecamere questa lettera.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Giugno 2018)

Ma secondo voi ci portano fin qui per poi dirci ops scusate ci eravamo sbagliati? è chiaro che saremo esclusi...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dico solo che se andiamo al TAS, la UEFA lo vincerà...
> 
> figurati se agiscono allo "scoperto"



mi dai i numeri del lotto per favore?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi ci portano fin qui per poi dirci ops scusate ci eravamo sbagliati? è chiaro che saremo esclusi...



ma secondo te perchè solo a noi rompono il c... e al psg che ne fa di cotte e di crude no?? io non riesco a capire questa cosa e nessuno me la spiega


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

La verità cari amici è soltanto una : 

Nessuno di noi conosce la verità, noi ci informiamo e rilasciamo commenti in base a quanto leggiamo. 
Se Li e Fassone ritengono che si possa andare al TAS e ribaltare la sentenza è perché hanno in mano documenti certificati da PROFESSIONISTI con cui ritengono di avere ragione. 

Ne io ne nessuno di noi è a conoscenza della verità che probabilmente non conosce neanche Fassone. 
Comunque ribadisco ancora una volta : LI ha pagato ogni singolo euro di aumento di capitate e non ha mai saltato nulla che nella mia analisi fa la differenza come il giorno e la notte. 

Se non avesse pagato sarei il suo più grande Hater ma come ha detto qualcuno *" Li di qua, Li di la poi arriva e paga e tutti muti" .*


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te perchè solo a noi rompono il c... e al psg che ne fa di cotte e di crude no?? io non riesco a capire questa cosa e nessuno me la spiega



Questo lo capiremo dalle motivazioni della sentenza, vedremo cosa la UEFA contesterà.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'UEFA stabilisce delle regole. Chi non le segue è sanzionato.
> Se poi un club non è d'accordo è liberissimo di stare fuori dalle competizioni UEFA, con tutto quello che ne consegue.



il punto è proprio quello. la uefa sta andando contro le regole che lei stessa ha scritto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi ci portano fin qui per poi dirci ops scusate ci eravamo sbagliati? è chiaro che saremo esclusi...




vero e sarebbe alquanto sorprendente se non finisse cosi. Ma io mi domando ma sono sicuri al 100% che hanno la ragione dalla loro parte ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te perchè solo a noi rompono il c... e al psg che ne fa di cotte e di crude no?? io non riesco a capire questa cosa e nessuno me la spiega



Son 2 cose completamente diverse !! 

Il PSG non ha preso sanzioni perché ha sostanzialmente truccato i bilanci con sponsorizzazioni o riscatto di giocatori se il PSG si sarebbe salvato ( vedi te ) . Il Milan non andrà forse in EL perchè la UEFA ha dubbi sul LI e da dove prende i soldi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero e sarebbe alquanto sorprendente se non finisse cosi. Ma io mi domando ma sono sicuri al 100% che hanno la ragione dalla loro parte ?



se hanno rimandato la sentenza un motivo c'è. se volevano farci fuori subito lo avrebbero già fatto


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo che il FPF andrebbe abolito (o pesantemente modificato).
> 
> Milan e Inter sono comunque nei casini (sportivi ed economici) ben da prima del FPF, e il Milan in questo momento possiede tutto ciò che la UEFA non vuole: presidente prestanome; società schermate; debiti; denaro che passa per ogni parte del mondo; business plan irrealistico. proprietario con un debito a breve scadenza in anticipo sulla durata del FPF. Aggiungiamo una comunicazione nebulosa con la UEFA stessa e una certa aria di sufficienza che la dirigenza ha finora mostrato davanti a telecamere e taccuini (giusto per irritarli un po' di più).



E' difficile essere in disaccordo con te sulle varie questioni, ma allora perchè la GdF non indaga sul Milan? Sono loro l'organo competente o è l'Uefa?
E poi la società come doveva comportarsi per tornare competitiva? Andare avanti con la squadra dell'anno scorso vendendo chiunque per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio? Così finivi in B...
Soldi portano soldi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> se hanno rimandato la sentenza un motivo c'è. se volevano farci fuori subito lo avrebbero già fatto



E allora torniamo sempre al solito discorso.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Elliott garante è un'altra illusione di Fassone.
> *Mai nessuno di Elliott è venuto dall'UEFA e mai nessuna documentazione completa è stata presentata.
> Si è parlato solo di questa fantomatica letterina che nessuno ha visto, neanche a telecamere spente.
> *
> Anche se fosse venuto Singer in persona probabilmente sarebbe cambiato poco. La UEFA chiede conto al proprietario effettivo, mica a garanti che tra l'altro sono enti finanziari che rivenderebbero il club al più presto (o direttamente a un compratore o tramite asta).



Quindi tu lavori negli uffici di Fassone? Ok, buono a sapersi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Son 2 cose completamente diverse !!
> 
> Il PSG non ha preso sanzioni perché ha sostanzialmente truccato i bilanci con sponsorizzazioni o riscatto di giocatori se il PSG si sarebbe salvato ( vedi te ) . Il Milan non andrà forse in EL perchè la UEFA ha dubbi sul LI e da dove prende i soldi.



si ma cosa gliene fotte all'uefa di sapere chi è Lì?? stiamo parlando di un istituzione calcistica o della finanza?? i soldi arrivano,gli stipendi pure,va tutto bene,perchè hanno dei dubbi ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2018)

Il Milan verrà certamente escluso, lo si sa da molto tempo. Quella del socio è stata una strategia estremamente maldestra per provare a rimettere insieme i cocci, ma non esiste nessuno al mondo che paghi una quota di minoranza a Lì. 
A ottobre saremo di Elliot e fine della storia


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Fassone non può esser perdonato se veniamo esclusi dalla uefa. Che fine ha fatto il rifinanziamento che doveva essere semplice secondo questo bugiardo seriale? siamo a metà giugno e nemmeno se ne parla più. Questo prende per il mulo tutti quanti, almeno vorrebbe farlo.


----------



## Tell93 (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fassone non può esser perdonato se veniamo esclusi dalla uefa. Che fine ha fatto il rifinanziamento che doveva essere semplice secondo questo bugiardo seriale? siamo a metà giugno e nemmeno se ne parla più. Questo prende per il mulo tutti quanti, almeno vorrebbe farlo.



Lui non può rifinanziare il debito di Li ma solo quello del Milan e a quanto pare sono collegate le due cose. Quali sarebbero le sue colpe in questo caso?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Lui non può rifinanziare il debito di Li ma solo quello del Milan e a quanto pare sono collegate le due cose. Quali sarebbero le sue colpe in questo caso?



Vai a spiegarglielo che i soldi sono di YLI e se e quando rifinanziare lo decide solo lui o il suo burattinaio. Ma la colpa è di Fassone


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Calma ragazzi, calma.

Stiamo discutendo basandoci su ipotesi giornalistiche, inutile farci il sangue amaro, abbiamo già dovuto digerire bocconi troppo pensanti quest'anno, entusiasmo estivo, catastrofe autunnale, illusione invernale, rassegnazione primaverile.

Sono consapevole che siamo alla deriva, non sapremo se finiremo su un'isola deserta oppure in un porto figo...
ma non dipende da noi.
La verità non la sappiamo, forse però siamo gli unici che realmente tengono al Milan...qualsiasi sia il nostro pensiero, il fine è lo stesso identico e il desiderio è solo uno...
prendiamo quello che viene, ma comunque sempre a testa alta.

Prima o poi ne usciremo...eccome se ne usciremo


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Lui non può rifinanziare il debito di Li ma solo quello del Milan e a quanto pare sono collegate le due cose. Quali sarebbero le sue colpe in questo caso?



e allora perché ha continuato a menarla, dicendo che era una banalità? parlando addirittura di 4 proposte che bisognava solo scegliere, quindi nessun problema rifinanziamento? dov'è finita la tanta decantata trasparenza? ha raccontato balle!!! 
Vai a vedere le varie dichiarazioni di fessone durante tutto l'anno calcistico sul rifinanziamento, prima ad inizio anno nuovo, poi febbraio marzo, poi primavera, poi maggio, poi entro 40 giorni ed infine non se ne parla più. E mi vieni a chiedere che colpa ha? quella di raccontare balle. Il Va ci era dovuto, il SA non ne parliamo, una formalità, il grande sponsor ecc ecc.. Ma esattamente cosa ha mantenuto fassone tra le tante balle promesse? nulla.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Siamo sopravvissuti ad una penalizzazione per calciopoli, eticamente ben più grave di questo caso, vincendo una champions tra l'altro..
> 
> Indelebile nel calcio non esiste. Sopravviveremo anche senza l'Europa League, non è il caso di suicidarsi ancora



Quoto...e abbiamo anche sopravvisuto alla serie B per illecito...


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Vai a spiegarglielo che i soldi sono di YLI e se e quando rifinanziare lo decide solo lui o il suo burattinaio. Ma la colpa è di Fassone



rileggi.


----------



## Tell93 (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e allora perché ha continuato a menarla, dicendo che era una banalità? parlando addirittura di 4 proposte che bisognava solo scegliere, quindi nessun problema rifinanziamento? dov'è finita la tanta decantata trasparenza? ha raccontato balle!!!
> Vai a vedere le varie dichiarazioni di fessone durante tutto l'anno calcistico sul rifinanziamento, prima ad inizio anno nuovo, poi febbraio marzo, poi primavera, poi maggio, poi entro 40 giorni ed infine non se ne parla più. E mi vieni a chiedere che colpa ha? quella di raccontare balle. Il Va ci era dovuto, il SA non ne parliamo, una formalità, il grande sponsor ecc ecc.. Ma esattamente cosa ha mantenuto fassone tra le tante balle promesse? nulla.



Sul resto del discorso sono d'accordo con te. Ha fatto troppe promesse che poi non ha mantenuto, sponsor in primis. Però sul rifinanziamento per me ha davvero poche colpe perchè se tu presenti diverse proposte a colui che deve rifinanziare ma quest ultimo non ne accetta nemmeno una, cosa deve fare in questo caso? Fassone è un dipendente non è il presidente


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> rileggi.



Il mio pensiero è come quello qua sopra di tell 93.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Sul resto del discorso sono d'accordo con te. Ha fatto troppe promesse che poi non ha mantenuto, sponsor in primis. Però sul rifinanziamento per me ha davvero poche colpe perchè se tu presenti diverse proposte a colui che deve rifinanziare ma quest ultimo non ne accetta nemmeno una, cosa deve fare in questo caso? Fassone è un dipendente non è il presidente



ma tu credi a queste proposte? e per quale motivo Li non dovrebbe accettarne una? è un'altra presa in giro.


----------



## Tell93 (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma tu credi a queste proposte? e per quale motivo Li non dovrebbe accettarne una? è un'altra presa in giro.



Sinceramente non me lo so spiegare nemmeno io il motivo per cui non le accetti, ma ottobre si avvicina sempre di più e per forza di cose dovrà decidere cosa fare a breve


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma tu credi a queste proposte? e per quale motivo Li non dovrebbe accettarne una? è un'altra presa in giro.



Perchè sta per entrare un socio di minoranza, come confermato anche da La Scala pochi minuti fa. Se ne è parlato nel cda di venerdì.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te perchè solo a noi rompono il c... e al psg che ne fa di cotte e di crude no?? io non riesco a capire questa cosa e nessuno me la spiega



perchè il PSG non sta andando in giro a fare buchi (cioè fa operazioni borderline ma senza indebitarsi e anche in caso al limite metterebbe a garanzia i "pochi" soldi dello sceicco), mentre il Milan ha fatto debiti grossi e a scadenza imminente per fare mercato, la proprietà ha dato in pegno parte del Milan (semplifico, non è esattamente così) per acquistare il Milan stesso e non può vendere giocatori al solo fine di saldare il (o meglio "i" debiti) per una clausola con il prestatore e a garanzia non mette nulla (non si sa neanche se Li abbia dei soldi, giusto per semplificare).


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> si ma cosa gliene fotte all'uefa di sapere chi è Lì?? stiamo parlando di un istituzione calcistica o della finanza?? i soldi arrivano,gli stipendi pure,va tutto bene,perchè hanno dei dubbi ?



Ragionamento da conniventi col crimine organizzato perdonami, a un'organizzazione deve interessare chi partecipa, non è che guardi dall'altra parte perché i soldi arrivano, Silvio aveva lo stalliere, Abramovich può fare la lavatrice ma ufficialmente hanno aziende pulite, Li è talmente smaccatamente torbido, non fa male neanche finta di apparire che crei un precedente ad accettarlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Marzio, si fa sempre più probabile l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee per il Milan, dopo l'incontro con la Uefa avvenuto poco fa. Filtra pessimismo. La sentenza entro il week end. Il Milan prepara il ricorso al TAS. Coi tempi che si allungherebbero con nuova sentenza al 2-3 di luglio.
> 
> Aggiungiamo quanto già riportato nel primo post: Di Stefano:"Sono convinto che senza Europa i top (Bonucci, Suso Donnarumma) potrebbero chiedere la cessione".
> 
> ...



Sarò troppo pessimista ma io temo l'esclusione pluriannnale, altrochè.
Quella si che ci ammazza.

Sul singolo anno me ne sono fatto una ragione, ma lottare per due anni senza obiettivi sarebbe il funerale.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Perchè sta per entrare un socio di minoranza, come confermato anche da La Scala pochi minuti fa. Se ne è parlato nel cda di venerdì.


appunto questo conferma ciò che penso!! secondo te perché fa entrare un socio? sveglia ragazzi, non fatevi prendere per il mulo da fessone e co. 
Entra il socio perché non sono riusciti a rifinanziare, e grazie alla presenza (si spera) di una figura nota e con garanzie patrimoniali evidenti, potranno ottenere agevolmente il rifinanziamento.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non me lo so spiegare nemmeno io il motivo per cui non le accetti, ma ottobre si avvicina sempre di più e per forza di cose dovrà decidere cosa fare a breve



perché nessuno rifinanzia una scatola vuota senza garanzia, questo è il motivo. Non ci sono proposte per la Rossoneri Lux.


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Perchè sta per entrare un socio di minoranza, come confermato anche da La Scala pochi minuti fa. Se ne è parlato nel cda di venerdì.



Già, però Cappelli, anche lui membro del cda, ha dichiarato che non si è parlato del socio di minoranza nel cda di venerdì scorso.
Non si capisce più niente


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Già, però Cappelli, anche lui membro del cda, ha dichiarato che non si è parlato del socio di minoranza nel cda di venerdì scorso.
> Non si capisce più niente


Non si è parlato di chi sia il socio nello specifico, infatti Capelli ha risposto di chiedere a Fassone.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto questo conferma ciò che penso!! secondo te perché fa entrare un socio? sveglia ragazzi, non fatevi prendere per il mulo da fessone e co.
> Entra il socio perché non sono riusciti a rifinanziare, e grazie alla presenza (si spera) di una figura nota e con garanzie patrimoniali evidenti, potranno ottenere agevolmente il rifinanziamento.


Ci sono almeno una decina di motivi diversi per cui potrebbe far entrare un socio, non ho nessun elemento nemmeno per pensare di formulare una teoria a riguardo. Attendo fatti più concreti per esprimermi.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ci sono almeno una decina di motivi diversi per cui potrebbe far entrare un socio, non ho nessun elemento nemmeno per pensare di formulare una teoria a riguardo. Attendo fatti più concreti per esprimermi.



e quali sarebbero le altre decine di motivi?


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e quali sarebbero le altre decine di motivi?



Vuoi farci credere che l'unico motivo per cui dovesse entrare un socio è che altrimenti non potrebbero fare il rifinanziamento?
Scusami ma è una tua personale teoria che può essere giusta o sbagliata. 
Ti ho scritto che non ho elementi per formulare una teoria al riguardo, ma sicuramente ci possono essere motivi diversi da quello che citi tu per l'ingresso di un socio.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Vuoi farci credere che l'unico motivo per cui dovesse entrare un socio è che altrimenti non potrebbero fare il rifinanziamento?
> Scusami ma è una tua personale teoria che può essere giusta o sbagliata.
> Ti ho scritto che non ho elementi per formulare una teoria al riguardo, ma sicuramente ci possono essere motivi diversi da quello che citi tu per l'ingresso di un socio.



io non voglio far credere nulla. Però quanto meno, se dici con certezza che ci sono tantissimi altri motivi, basterebbe dire quali sono no? altrimenti vale tutto. Quanto meno io ho dato una spiegazione del perché, tu?


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non si è parlato di chi sia il socio nello specifico, infatti Capelli ha risposto di chiedere a Fassone.



No no, 
credimi. 
Ascolta l'intervista che gli hanno fatto. La trovi ovunque.
Ha detto chiaro che non si è parlato del socio di minoranza...

Cmq sia, cmq vada, 
vediamo che ci diranno


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Perchè sta per entrare un socio di minoranza, come confermato anche da La Scala pochi minuti fa. Se ne è parlato nel cda di venerdì.



Oppure perché fa tutto parte del piano... Il milan DEVE finire ad Elliot a ottobre


----------



## mandraghe (19 Giugno 2018)

La Uefa cattivah già ad Ottobre aveva formulato queste richieste:

Ecco le "tre richieste impossibili" (cit. Fassone) della Uefa al Milan per il Voluntary Agreement, secondo Calcio e Finanza:

1) Presentazione di un piano finanziario a lungo termine, con ipotesi ragionevoli e prudenti, con il quale raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in quattro anni.

2) Dimostrare alla Uefa di avere le risorse finanziare e di finanziarsi per tutto il periodo del Voluntary Agreement

3) La presentazione, da parte dell'azionista, dell'impegno irrevocabile a coprire le perdite fino all'esercizio nel corso del quale sarà raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio. Tale impegno prevede un accordo giuridicamente vincolante tra il club e l'azionista.


Bellinazzo: Il banco è saltato quando, tra le 30 domande poste al Milan dalla Uefa, la quasi totalità ha riguardato la consistenza patrimoniale di YongHong Li. La Uefa non ha ottenuto adeguate garanzie e la bomba sganciata dal NYT ha fatto il resto. La Uefa non ha alcuna intenzione di legittimare ufficialmente una proprietà di cui non si fida. I ricavi sono considerati troppo bassi per fare fronte alle perdite e la partecipazione alle Coppe non è quel volano che ti può far impennare i ricavi di 300/400 milioni come stimavano al Milan.

http://www.milanworld.net/le-tre-ri...t56002.html?highlight=fassone+rifinanziamento


Ed invece il fesso Fassone ha continuato per mesi a fare orecchie da mercante, presentandosi ad Aprile nelle stesse identiche condizioni, salvo poi mostrarsi amareggiato e sorpreso se la Uefa gli ha sbattuto la porta sul muso. E non contento di ciò si è presentato alla camera giudicante nelle stesse pietose condizioni. Chissà come finirà anche stavolta...eh ma Fassone non ha colpe


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ragionamento da conniventi col crimine organizzato perdonami, a un'organizzazione deve interessare chi partecipa, non è che guardi dall'altra parte perché i soldi arrivano, Silvio aveva lo stalliere, Abramovich può fare la lavatrice ma ufficialmente hanno aziende pulite, Li è talmente smaccatamente torbido, non fa male neanche finta di apparire che crei un precedente ad accettarlo



ok mi arrendo. gli altri tutti lindi e puliti noi siamo i lupi cattivi. ciao.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto questo conferma ciò che penso!! secondo te perché fa entrare un socio? sveglia ragazzi, non fatevi prendere per il mulo da fessone e co.
> Entra il socio perché non sono riusciti a rifinanziare, e grazie alla presenza (si spera) di una figura nota e con garanzie patrimoniali evidenti, potranno ottenere agevolmente il rifinanziamento.



beh se entra un nuovo socio non si parla più di rifinanziare, ma di estinguere (perlomeno buona parte) del debito.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La Uefa cattivah già ad Ottobre aveva formulato queste richieste:
> 
> Ecco le "tre richieste impossibili" (cit. Fassone) della Uefa al Milan per il Voluntary Agreement, secondo Calcio e Finanza:
> 
> ...



appunto fin dall'inizio l'uefa ha fatto richieste non previste dal regolamento e se x il VA si può capire (è un patteggiamento e nessun club lo aveva richiesto prima. da notare poi che l'uefa non è che non ha concesso il Va, ha detto che x concederlo voleva una fideiussione, cosa ben diversa), x il Sa proprio no.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ok mi arrendo. gli altri tutti lindi e puliti noi siamo i lupi cattivi. ciao.



Ultimo scambio altrimenti diventa un duetto, ho detto quello che hai scritto? Ho detto che gli altri hanno aziende di facciata, Suning può pulire i soldi della triade ma ufficialmente guadagna con l'elettronica, Li non ha un soldo, arrivano da paradisi fiscali facendo mille giri irrintracciabili, non si fa neanche finta di essere rispettabili o di avere una fonte di guadagno riconducibile. 

Se sei obiettivo devi vedere la differenza e che l'Uefa non può guardare dall'altra parte al grido i soldi perciò muti arrivano come fanno i tifosi altrimenti ciao si


----------



## mandraghe (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> appunto fin dall'inizio l'uefa ha fatto richieste non previste dal regolamento e se x il VA si può capire (è un patteggiamento e nessun club lo aveva richiesto prima. da notare poi che l'uefa non è che non ha concesso il Va, ha detto che x concederlo voleva una fideiussione, cosa ben diversa), x il Sa proprio no.




Il mio post non riguarda le regole della Uefa, ma i comportamenti di Fassone: la Uefa aveva chiesto rassicurazioni, queste non son state date. Quindi Fassone quando dice che è sorpreso dalle stangate della Uefa mente sapendo di mentire. 

Si chiama essere bugiardi e in malafede.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non voglio far credere nulla. Però quanto meno, se dici con certezza che ci sono tantissimi altri motivi, basterebbe dire quali sono no? altrimenti vale tutto. Quanto meno io ho dato una spiegazione del perché, tu?



Che ci possano essere altre motivazioni è un dato di fatto, a meno che l unica motivazione esistente per l ingresso in una società di un socio sia la spiegazione che dai tu. 
Potrebbe anche essere perché Li si è svegliato un giorno e ha deciso di vendere quote, per il momento non ci è dato saperlo. Tu hai dato una tua spiegazione e ci sta, non è l unica plausibile sicuramente. Perdonami ma se non ci atteniamo ai fatti allora sì che vale tutto. 
Può darsi tu abbia ragione oppure no, ma rimane una supposizione per come la penso io. 
Poi se vuoi mi posso "inventare" Delle altre motivazioni ma non mi pare il caso..non so se capisci cosa intendo.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il mio post non riguarda le regole della Uefa, ma i comportamenti di Fassone: la Uefa aveva chiesto rassicurazioni, queste non son state date. Quindi Fassone quando dice che è sorpreso dalle stangate della Uefa mente sapendo di mentire.
> 
> Si chiama essere bugiardi e in malafede.



Povero Fassone ce l'hanno tutti con lui; eppure ci aveva esposto il suo progettoh aveva promesso di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo, aveva scelto a suo giudizio un grandissimo ds....si era pure arrabbiato con Pallotta quando questi aveva solo predetto il futuro che stiamo vivendo.....ma dove vogliamo andare con una dirigenza/barzelletta che sta facendo sganasciare
dal ridere tutta l'Europa se non il mondo intero...


----------



## PheelMD (19 Giugno 2018)

A sensazione, per me ci escludono a questa sentenza e poi ci riammetteranno al Tas. 
In ogni caso, se non dovesse succedere, spero non faremo come i gobbi per Calciopoli che dopo decine di sentenze ancora se la menavano con il complotto.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Non capisco proprio le difese alla Uefa.
Se fosse in ballo la Juventus i suoi tifosi sarebbero tutti lì a protestare.
Noi invece dobbiamo accettare regole inventate.

Se vado a fare la carta d'identità e mi chiedono di perdere 10 kg in una settimana e quando torno ne ho persi 3 kg sarei io lo scemo o chi per farmi la carta d'identità mi fa una richiesta assurda?

Sono schifato.
Se ci escludono dalle coppe smetto di seguire il calcio, ma non per il Milan, ma perché la Uefa per me non ha alcuna credibilità.
Al di la della nostra vicenda, il fair play finanziario è "vomitevole" (cit. Macron).


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il mio post non riguarda le regole della Uefa, ma i comportamenti di Fassone: la Uefa aveva chiesto rassicurazioni, queste non son state date. Quindi Fassone quando dice che è sorpreso dalle stangate della Uefa mente sapendo di mentire.
> 
> Si chiama essere bugiardi e in malafede.



Ma forse non è chiaro che Fassone che di errori ne ha fatti è l'Ad del Milan, mentre qui il problema è la proprietà. secondo può essere benissimo che la proprietà si stia volontariamente comportando così...tipo non mi stupirei se in caso di squalifica x 1 anno senza altre sanzioni accessorie (mega multa) non facciano nemmeno ricorso al Tas


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2018)

Prima o poi verrà a galla tutto....la uefa non ci butta fuori per cose di poco conto...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma forse non è chiaro che Fassone che di errori nn e ha fatti è l'Ad del Milan, mentre qui il problema è la proprietà. secondo può essere benissimo che la proprietà si stia volontariamente comportando così...tipo non mi stupirei se in caso di squalifica x 1 anno senza altre sanzioni accessorie (mega multa) non facciano nemmeno ricorso al Tas



Secondo me errori ne ha fatti e tanti, ma non voglio convincere nessuno, è giusto che ognuno la pensi come meglio crede. Ma già solo mentire continuamente ai tifosi, nonostante i buoni propositi sulla trasparenza, secondo me è una cosa gravissima. Poi, ripeto, ognuno è libero di pensarla a modo suo e valutare la situazione in modo diverso dal mio ci mancherebbe, per fortuna siamo in democrazia.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prima o poi verrà a galla tutto....la uefa non ci butta fuori per cose di poco conto...


Questo è possibile, vediamo che motivazioni danno all eventuale esclusione dall' Europa League.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo me errori ne ha fatti e tanti, ma non voglio convincere nessuno, è giusto che ognuno la pensi come meglio crede. Ma già solo mentire continuamente ai tifosi, nonostante i buoni propositi sulla trasparenza, secondo me è una cosa gravissima. Poi, ripeto, ognuno è libero di pensarla a modo suo e valutare la situazione in modo diverso dal mio ci mancherebbe, per fortuna siamo in democrazia.



Ma io non critico il tuo pensiero solo x me non è collegato alle decisioni prese dalla proprietà sulle questioni uefa.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prima o poi verrà a galla tutto....la uefa non ci butta fuori per cose di poco conto...



può essere...se però arriva sentenza di esclusione dalle coppe con la motivazione del mancato rifinanziamento del debito (perché oggi questa è la motivazione ufficiale del mancato Sa) ci sarebbe da andare a Nyon a battere i pugni sul tavolo


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Questo è possibile, vediamo che motivazioni danno all eventuale esclusione dall' Europa League.



Niente di nuovo, le stesse che danno fin dal rifiuto al VA. 

Nessuna rassicurazione per il futuro, progetto di aumento di fatturato poco credibile, poca fiducia nel pagamento del debito, zone d'ombra nella proprietà capeggiata da Li. 

La Uefa lo ripete da mesi e mesi, vede il Milan sull'orlo del baratro ed in queste condizioni non ti fa giocare le coppe europee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Niente di nuovo, le stesse che danno fin dal rifiuto al VA.
> 
> Nessuna rassicurazione per il futuro, progetto di aumento di fatturato poco credibile, poca fiducia nel pagamento del debito, zone d'ombra nella proprietà capeggiata da Li.
> 
> La Uefa lo ripete da mesi e mesi, vede il Milan sull'orlo del baratro ed in queste condizioni non ti fa giocare le coppe europee.



Solo a noi però


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Solo a noi però



Perchè evidentemente, rispetto ad altre squadre in passato, la nostra situazione è decisamente più oscura.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto l'UEFA ha stabilito delle regole! Adesso l'Uefa sta uscendo ed andando oltre le regole che ha scritto proprio lei.



Ma questo si saprà solo dopo la sentenza; come già detto, se le motivazioni sono inconsistenti, il ricorso al TAS ci darà ragione. Noi PENSIAMO/SIAMO SICURI di avere i conti a posto, bisogna vedere se è d'accordo pure l'UEFA, sui nostri conti! Qui si da per scontato che il problema sia solo la non dimostrabilità della continuità aziendale, ma se invece nel problema ci fossero anche i bilanci in profondo rosso (buon ultimo il bilancio di quest'anno, il quarto di fila in negativo con una media su 4 anni di -80 mln ad ogni santo anno che manda in terra il Signore) a far pesare la decisione dell'UEFA?Bisogna aspettare la sentenza e le motivazioni


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ma questo si saprà solo dopo la sentenza; come già detto, se le motivazioni sono inconsistenti, il ricorso al TAS ci darà ragione. Noi PENSIAMO/SIAMO SICURI di avere i conti a posto, bisogna vedere se è d'accordo pure l'UEFA, sui nostri conti! Qui si da per scontato che il problema sia solo la non dimostrabilità della continuità aziendale, ma se invece nel problema ci fossero anche i bilanci in profondo rosso (buon ultimo il bilancio di quest'anno, il quarto di fila in negativo con una media su 4 anni di -80 mln ad ogni santo anno che manda in terra il Signore) a far pesare la decisione dell'UEFA?Bisogna aspettare la sentenza e le motivazioni



si ma è l'uefa stessa che ha scritto nelle motivazioni del mancato SA che non ci stato concesso per il mancato rifinanziamento del debito. quindi è già andata fuori dal regolamento non bisogna aspettare la sentenza. i bilanci sono in rosso senz'altro se no non avevi violato il FPF. ma fino ad oggi a tutte le società con bilanci in rosso ben peggiori del nostro era stato concesso il Sa.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

L'Uefa ci girerà attorno e userà il politichese, non essendo dimostrabile non possono dirlo apertamente e al tempo stesso proprio perché non è dimostrabile ti escludono


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> .


Scusa la domanda, ma perché ogni tanto fai dei post contenenti un puntino???Non riesco a capirne il motivo...


----------

